# Skunked SH



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Went to SH at high tide Saturday. I had 2 rods with high low rigs, the guy next to me had 3 rods! I used fresh clam and fresh bunker. All we caught with our 6 rods was skates. I caught perhaps 10 of them. Very depressing since the same thing happened to me last time. The skate were even being picky choosing the clam over the bunker. I am not sure if those skates sting or not. I need at least 1 good fish this year! Well, my 3lb blue was the best this year, not so exiting but better than nothing!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I was in SSP Sunday AM and apparently missed the blitz of the year by half an hour. Saw guys walking off with massive fish while I was unloading the gear. I set-up and NOTHING. Crickets. Most frustrating day of my fishing life. Add to that, I broke off an AVA17 casting with a closed bail, great friggin day.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Come further South. The bite is still on.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks for the report.


----------

